# Gray mooses with white bellies



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

So since my female died and left me with two males, I picked up two females today to accompany the males. They are gray with white bellies, what is the technical term for them? (I'm in the US, if that matters)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

blue fox,very pretty


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Blue fox. Absolutely a cutie!


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome, thanks!

If they breed with satin RY fox, what do you think could come out of that?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Black tans unless I'm thinking completely incoherently right now.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I second the Black Tan theory...Black tans carrying a whole bunch of recessives, possibly some Sepia Fox.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Like a doberman look? When I googled "fancy mouse black tan" in the image section thats what I got


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

This link will give you more information specifically to mice.

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/V.html


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

In the US, black tans look like the one in your pic, except the gray part on top will be black and the white on the bottom may be anywhere between white and a bit more "dirty" brownish-beigey looking. But other folks from some other countries get to have real tans, where the bottom part is brighter saturated burnt orange color. They're very cool looking, for no other reason than to make us jealous.. :lol:


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

If I breed the second generation together, will I get some more variety?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If you breed the babies together, you will get more yellow mice, and more blue fox mice.

Or if you breed a baby back to the blue fox mouse, you will get more blue foxes.
If you breed a baby back to the yellow mouse, you will get more yellow.

Both blue, and yellow are recessive, so both parents have to have the genetics for it, to make babies that are those colours. If you breed the blue and yellow together, the babies won't -be- blue or yellow, but they will carry the genes for both.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, if you bred one of the litter bucks back to the mom you'll see all kinds of variety. That would make some of the recessives pop out.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok cool, thanks!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

blue recessive yellow btw makes an odd dirty cream coloring b/c the 2 genes are conflicting in action.......yellow removes black pigment (blue IS black pigment...just distributed differently from normal black), and blue removes yellow pigment. I have a blue recessive yellow...but I don't have any current pics of her...lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Blue recessive yellow!? Yuck! :lol:


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Here you go...this is an agouti based mouse but she is blue and yellow. Her name is blister cause she blisters my eyes to look at lol!








As a baby she's the one in the middle.


----------



## ShootingStar (Nov 23, 2010)

Can't you not get a genetic RY Fox, though? Since you make Fox by putting in a c-dilute that turns the yellow pigment on the Tan to white... and if there's yellow on top rather than black, the whole mouse would be white?

Just trying to keep things straight in my own head... I have a couple RY's with white bellies, but I think it's because of spotting (even though the baby one has just a couple of white hairs on her head, and the white belly).


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

My blue yellow doe....in the photo her head is more accurate to her actual whole body color


Blue yellow by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, Stina, it looks like a black eyed argente. Not possible I know, but...that's sort of what it looks like, and it makes sense as argente is pale orange and silver.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

beth...you should enter her in the show! I'm entering my doe as unstandardized and proposing a standard as blue fawn  they could compete! lol


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, you know Stina... she actually does look quite like the colour on blue fawn rabbits i've seen!

I really quite like it! I do like unusual colours! hee


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

hehehe....it reminds me of blue fawn dogs too  I was just told to enter whatever I could in the show on Saturday and she didn't fit into any current categories, so I was told to propose something for her and show her in unstandardized....


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

stina, your crazy, just for that I'm going to have to make more of these things :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:bash boinng booiinng booo-iii-ng right over the top! Blue fawn?!! Wackadoo wackadoo wacky wacky woo!

And will you have a new section of colors you thought you'd never see or colors you'd hoped you'd never see?

(Actually, I kind of like it too.)


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, you can get sepia fox (black/brown top with white belly), blue fox, black tan and blue tan. Maybe even more colours, depending on other genes.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww. What cuties you have there!


----------

